# Supplements?



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I am thinking about supplementing with these:

The Wholistic Pet: Wholistic Canine Complete Joint Mobility
The only thing I don't like is that it has a lot of fermentation products.

Salmon Oil and DE and maybe ACV

I was wondering if anyone supplements and if yes, with what?

Thanks,
Maya


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

I've heard chicken feet are great as a natural source of glucosomene for joints. I think whole eggs are as well.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Can I ask why you think you need to supplement?

If I can't get good red meat I will add fish oils, as I have them in the house and they are no longer in the fish in the grocery store so feeding them naturally is almost not an option for me :-(

I get ribs with the cartilage still on (the long bendy bit at the end of the beef rib) which I think covers my need for chondritin and glucosamine.

Chicken feat and frames are also really good sources of cartilage if you can get them.

Hope that is helpful

I don't like anything that is processed for me or pup.

I won't go into ACV as there is loads on here already, but for the sake of throwing some in the water bowl I think its worth it


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I was going to do DE for worms and fleas and the like. Salmon oil for coat. I was just worried about his joints as he jumps around a lot and we are conditioning him. And as far as ACV I asked a question on that before, I just included that because I might add that.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

For young dogs I like to use their food for whatever extra they need. My younglings who are prepping to show get a lot of fat for their coat, and bone in evry meal because one they need it but they also need the joint protection in cartiledge in backs and chicken feet. I personally like to save stronger supplements til they actually need it like as seniors or in case of injury repair.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok, thanks! I'll try to stick with that before I add in anything. It's just that his joints worry me sometimes because they crack if he stretches sometimes.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Usually that is growth. Are you planning on having his hips checked?


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes, hips are part of his health screening to see if he's ever going to be bred. It mainly happened when he was younger. Now it's just if he stretches out his hips backwards. And that's only sometimes. It's not loud or anything and it doesn't effect him.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Agreed with everyone else - Dobby gets one chicken foot every morning for his joints. He doesn't have any problems, and he's only about 21 pounds, but when he RUNS down the road with me to feed the horses, he sounds like a herd of elephants running! He also gets ACV for his eye boogers, and coconut oil for energy and his coat. And, as eternalstudent said, I feed salmon oil, because I can't always afford to feed grass fed beef, and the only whole fish I can get is canned sardines, which dobby will eat, but isn't a huge fan of!

Good luck!


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I have that exact supplement in my cupboard, will be starting this weekend. I currently am using their Digest All Plus; I decided on their joint supplement because it also contains the digest all plus.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i feed my dogs lots of chicken feet and heads but because all three have arthritis to one degree or another I am now giving them all Dosequin. It really improved Parker's back so I just put them all on it. Even if it is a vet product.

if they were younger I'd probably just give them alot of heads and feet. I don't really consider that a supplement, just a part of a prey model attempt to feed as many parts of an animal as I can.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

InkedMarie said:


> I have that exact supplement in my cupboard, will be starting this weekend. I currently am using their Digest All Plus; I decided on their joint supplement because it also contains the digest all plus.


Would you recommend it?


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

xellil said:


> i feed my dogs lots of chicken feet and heads but because all three have arthritis to one degree or another I am now giving them all Dosequin. It really improved Parker's back so I just put them all on it. Even if it is a vet product.
> 
> if they were younger I'd probably just give them alot of heads and feet. I don't really consider that a supplement, just a part of a prey model attempt to feed as many parts of an animal as I can.


So heas are good for joint support too? I can get a whole bunch of rabbit heads from Hare-Today for a pretty good price.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> So heas are good for joint support too? I can get a whole bunch of rabbit heads from Hare-Today for a pretty good price.


From what I understand, heads and feet have lots of glucosamine. I would feed a rabbit head every day if I could afford it!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I give a green mix supplement because Uno is always grazing on grass and I dont want him eating polluted grass on the side of the road, giving him this supplement has helped cut back on the grazing by probably at least 60% which is nice. 
WellyTails Dog Vitamins Supplement - Dog Food Supplements

he also gets salmon oil for skin and coat since I dont have access to a lot of red meats or those that come from grassfed sources.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> Would you recommend it?


The Digest All Plus? Yes and I'll have to let you know on the joint mobility


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Both of my dogs get fish oil daily, and vitamin E a few days a week. My girl only just turned 2, but has bad hips :-(
She gets a human glucosamine pill, 750 mg glucosamine HCL (avoid glucosamine 2KCL), 375 mg MSM, and 100 mg chondroitin. She also gets 1000 mg Ester-C a day. I also give Solid Gold Seameal several days a week.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

I give mine DE, ACV, magnesium oil, Cod liver oil, and two of them get 1.5mg of melatonin and one gets corn silk b/c she has spay incontinence


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Sheltielover25 said:


> I give mine DE, ACV, magnesium oil, Cod liver oil, and two of them get 1.5mg of melatonin and one gets corn silk b/c she has spay incontinence


I've never heard of this with dogs, what's the melatonin for?


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> I've never heard of this with dogs, what's the melatonin for?


Two of mine have neurological damage due to vaccines and Dr. Jane Dodds suggested a low dose of melatonin to help with anxiety, as that brings them one sometimes. being startled also brings on episodes and this helps them sleep sound enough to where they don't jump up when you walk in the room or near them.

I also have two foster puppies who came to me at five weeks old and we used melatonin the first two weeks to get them on a sleep schedule. They started sleeping through the night after two days. It's great!


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow, ok I had never heard of that. Thanks


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> Wow, ok I had never heard of that. Thanks


You're welcome. I give it to my hyper one sometimes before walks and it helps keep her calm and less reactive, too. Melatonin is also used and very highly praised for animals who have fears of storms or traveling or whatnot. It's really great for anxiety, but you'd never hear general vets push that, they just push pharmaceuticals.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sheltielover25 said:


> You're welcome. I give it to my hyper one sometimes before walks and it helps keep her calm and less reactive, too. Melatonin is also used and very highly praised for animals who have fears of storms or traveling or whatnot. It's really great for anxiety, but you'd never hear general vets push that, they just push pharmaceuticals.


OK you've got my attention! I've got a dog that does just that - every time I move, he jumps up. And it's a crazy jump up, not a calm one. He's freaked out by firecrackers and I thought I'd tried everything.

Where do you get it?


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

xellil said:


> OK you've got my attention! I've got a dog that does just that - every time I move, he jumps up. And it's a crazy jump up, not a calm one. He's freaked out by firecrackers and I thought I'd tried everything.
> 
> Where do you get it?


Pretty much anywhere that sells vitamins, even Wal-Mart or Target just take a peak at the back to make sure it doesn't have tons of stuff added to it. I use the Now Brand.  If your dog is under 25, you just give them 1.5 mg and most of them are 3mg, so I just open the capsule and split it between my two, but you can put the capsule back together easy so you don't have to worry about spilling the other half.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks - I'll get some today. he's about 95 pounds so I shouldn't have to worry about splitting tablets but that also lets me know how much to give him. 

Do you give that dose once a day?


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

xellil said:


> Thanks - I'll get some today. he's about 95 pounds so I shouldn't have to worry about splitting tablets but that also lets me know how much to give him.
> 
> Do you give that dose once a day?


I do, yes. I usually give it to mine in the evenings. But when I give my girl a dose when we go on walks it doesn't make her abnormally sleepy or anything during the day. It takes a few days to start taking affect, but it defiantly takes that edge off mine. I have a cat whose scared of storms and for her she'd get half of a half and I'm going to try it on her. Some animals, when doing it for fears, do better when given before the storm and some once the storms started so you'd have to play around with it. But it can't hurt them, melatonin is what keeps track of the clock in your body and tells you it's time for bed  Great for jet lag, too FYI.


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

creek817 said:


> Agreed with everyone else - Dobby gets one chicken foot every morning for his joints. He doesn't have any problems, and he's only about 21 pounds, but when he RUNS down the road with me to feed the horses, he sounds like a herd of elephants running! He also gets ACV for his eye boogers, and coconut oil for energy and his coat. And, as eternalstudent said, I feed salmon oil, because I can't always afford to feed grass fed beef, and the only whole fish I can get is canned sardines, which dobby will eat, but isn't a huge fan of!
> 
> Good luck!


Your dog, being 21 lbs, is about the size of mine. The chicken feet seem to be large. Do you count the extra weight in with their daily food portions?


----------

